# Photos of Wuzzle



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

My flash on my camera is delayed and often Wuzzle had moved before it went off. Not sure why it is so delayed. Here are a few photos of him. They're not fantastic. I will try and get some during the day when I don't need a flash.


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous Pics!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Hes gorgeous!

He doesnt look particularily obese. I was expecting a monster of a rabbit.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks both of you. I think he looked bigger in his cage - when he got out, he didn't look quite as massive. Although, compared to Pickles - he is huge!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say, he is meant to be a dwarf lop. I am thinking this is not the case.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I dont think dwarfs are a particularily small breed. I find the name quite misleading.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh he's not that big at all!! Dwarf lops are big anyway saffy is a dwarf!! He'll be ok withthe right diet and exercise in no time. He's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

He is gorgeous.... My Flake is a Dwarf Lop and is huge looks more like a cat! lol!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww he is lovely, i have to agree tho he dont look over weight.

my mid is slightly over weight and bvelieve me that is noticable lol


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gosh, thanks everyone. I'm so relieved to hear that he is not obese.  I am new to rabbits - so didn't know that dwarf's are not meant to be small. Or even know what a fat rabbit looks like.  I thought he looked way over weight. My Pickles is very lean - even though she has food out all day and several different treats to eat. It seems that he eats everything that is in front of him - so I probably won't be able to leave treats in the run - that upsets me as Pickles loves her treats. MAybe if I buy ones he will have to work at to eat - like a lot of the bordem breaker ones. What do you think?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

heres a pic of an over weight bunny lol this is mid with dexter when he was only a few months old.
see how fat she is (the black 1) now thats a fat bunny 

she has lost a bit of weight now tho


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my good gosh!! ::yikes: Is that a rabbit - are you sure it is not a unusal looking dog !! :001_tt2: Golly - she is MASSIVE. LOL


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

awh
i think she looks cutee


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable looking!! Rachh, your two bunnies - I think bottom right - their wee ears make me think of reindeer. They are very cute. What type of rabbits are they?
Jacqui


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> She is absolutely adorable looking!! Rachh, your two bunnies - I think bottom right - their wee ears make me think of reindeer. They are very cute. What type of rabbits are they?
> Jacqui


believe it or not they one of them now has lop ears and the others ears about to lop ;D

im guessing they are lop X's  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

ooopppsss correction ....earlier I said Flake was a dwarf lop dunno whats wrong with my brain he is a lop eared rabbit!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww he is beautiful!!!!! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

hes gorgeous!
And he doesnt look that overweight to me, he looks a nice healthy bunny, obviously well looked after by the lady before, and bound to be well looked after now he with you 

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Oh my good gosh!! ::yikes: Is that a rabbit - are you sure it is not a unusal looking dog !! :001_tt2: Golly - she is MASSIVE. LOL


hee hee i think the term better known for mid is "monster" rabbit


----------

